# L5240 questions



## tgaare (Jun 13, 2010)

Good day, all.... Thanks, in advance, for all the good info posted here. I can tell it's a good forum, as I spend way too much time, just reading and trying to learn. That being said, I'm the proud owner of a new L5240 with FEL and 6' finish mower deck. Some quick questions...
Made the rookie mistake of getting the finish mower deck instead of a brush hog, as most of vegetation are big weeds vs. grass. What brand / model brush hog would you recommend? 
Because I have a lot of trees to clear, does anyone have experience with an after market stump grinder that attaches to the PTO? I think this might be the way to go but my neighbor seems to think a back hoe is the way to go. Any thoughts on this?
Thanks in advance.......

Tom


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum tgaare! Congrats on the new L5240. You know.....If you keep the weeds mowed down, it will turn to grass eventually. But if you still feel the need for a brush hog, I would recommend a light or medium duty about the same width as the width of your tractor, as I'm unsure of your PTO HP. A medium and heavy duty brush hog is for more brush and small trees, so for large weeds and tall grass, I'd stick with the medium duty myself. As for a brand specific, there's many to choose from like King kutter, Frontier, by John Deere, Rhino, Kubota and so on. As for the stumps, a backhoe is best, but very very expensive. Unsure how many stumps you have, but it might be cheaper to rent a stump grinder or have someone come out with a hoe for you. Pushing a tree over with the FEL in the future, will eliminate the stump issue!


----------



## tgaare (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, Mr. "Beam". I know there are several brands of brush hogs out there. Guess I have to look into them and start saving. I have a lot of trees on my land and already had an excavator out to clear some land for the pole barn that I just had put up. ( Have to have a place to store the tractor and tools.....  ) He did a good job but it was pretty expensive and I'm thinking that, instead of paying someone else, I could take that $ and buy my own attachments. You mentioned pushing the trees over with the FEL; do you think my 52 hp.'s would handle something like that? The trees aren't huge.... but they're not really small, either.


----------

